# collapsed hyraulic filter



## incase (Apr 6, 2007)

Does anyone know why the hydraulic filter would collapse in on its self on the backhoe/loader system of a 420b? It didn't seem dirty enough to be clogged...Thanks..David


----------



## mla2ofus (Nov 5, 2006)

Is the vent on the oil reservoir plugged?
Mike


----------



## incase (Apr 6, 2007)

No, its not, but, Case shows 2 vents and mine only has one. I'm going to order another one, hope that does the trick....Thanks... David


----------



## 529549 (Jun 6, 2007)

your oil may need changing if you havent lately, it can develop a black soot much like diesel fuel after several years of use.


----------

